# Mobile Valeting



## JD-Cumbria

Hey there, im 21 years old and i want to start a mobile valeting company, could you give me a quick quote on how much a policy would cost me and which policies i need? Thankyou

Joe


----------



## JakeWhite

Your going to need at least car insurance which covers you for other vehicles and liability insurance mate


----------



## wookey

JakeWhite said:


> Your going to need at least car insurance which covers you for other vehicles and liability insurance mate


You're own personal car insurance won't cover you for customers vehicles


----------



## JakeWhite

^^^ yer i know, but i can't remember the name of the insurance bud haha


----------



## Superspec

Motor vehicle trader insurance, public liability and services indemnity insurance (so if you take a wheel off and don't put it back on properly and the customer crashes their car you'd be covered.) If you set up as a limited company technically you'd need employee liability too.


----------



## CraigQQ

much quicker to actually phone coversure!


----------



## Serious

he will need a bit more information than one sentence.

best give him a bell as he is a broker and will find you the best cover from a host of insurers.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, best give me ring before this gets out hand on the not quite right advice front....

Alternatively pm me your number and i'll give you a call in the morning and we can chat through what is best for you and get you some figures.


----------



## Nath

It depends on what and where you are going to do. I am fully mobile, therefore don't have to move the customers cars (i go to them), therefore i don't need motor trade cover. I would suggest a good level of public liability cover though and of course extra tool cover.


----------



## Shiny

You won't get better cover than this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099 and that's a fact.


----------



## Jakub555

Top service with Lloyd
Thank you very much for awesome service
Best Regards
Jakub


----------



## stuart5760

^^^ As Jakub has already stated, Lloyd and the team at Coversure provide a great service and tailor it to your exact needs as a valeter / detailer.


----------



## Jakub555

Please say BIG thank you also to Jayne for a superb fun and superb help with my insurance

:thumb:
Top Service


----------

